# nilfisk c120 leaking water ? help please



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

any of you guys ever worked around your washer ? nilfisk/alto
seem to be having a problem with a water leak . in the photos you will see where its leaking from

theres like a little black sealed box , that goes into a nylon nut , seems as if the leak is threre , anyone had this problem , or know the part name ?


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Pressure washers switch o ring*



diffinking said:


> any of you guys ever worked around your washer ? nilfisk/alto
> seem to be having a problem with a water leak . in the photos you will see where its leaking from
> 
> theres like a little black sealed box , that goes into a nylon nut , seems as if the leak is threre , anyone had this problem , or know the part name ?


just the o.ring on pressure switch i think.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it not under warranty still? Shouldnt be too expensive to change if its just that seal.


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine leaks from there, mainly when its laid flat.


----------



## tomfun (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got mine out today and it`s not working ,i`ve got a feeling that it might have frozen over the winter and damaged something, the first thing i noticed when i opened it up was the part that you mention didn`t feel right as though it had slipped out of the o ring , i opened the black sealed box and it was wet inside, there is a switch inside which must be triggered by the correct water pressure.
I`ve took out the nylon nut and there is a plunger in there , mine looks a bit out of shape and has a very small crack .Im going to dry out the box and put it back together and see if that does any good.

Update ,just had to order the part (uptake valve ) i put mine under pressure again and the water sprayes into the switch , the bloke said it is very common for these to split in the cold weather and plenty of people have been complaining about them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

A detailed issue and management are filed for the automation of the files for the individuals. It is managed for the use of the pro papers reviews for all perfect and ideal paths for the humans. It is done for the true values for the individuals.


----------

